# Lion and Penny hate the PetzLife Gel..



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I bought a bottle of the Petzlife gel today (it was $30, how much has everyone else found it for?) and used it on Lion and Penny. They both freaked out from the taste.. It does smell really minty and I almost wish they would leave out the peppermint oil. 

For those that use Petzlife- did your dogs get over the taste? I am also wondering if just putting it on with my finger at first would be more effective, since it is really hard to get a toothbrush in their mouth when they are squirming and sneezing because the gel tastes bad. Also, how often do you use it?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody doesn't mind it at all. I think they will get used to it. Maybe try brushing without the gel until they get used to that, then just use a tiny dab, etc. until you are using a pea sized amount. I brush Brody's teeth thoroughly once a week.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Brody doesn't mind it at all. I think they will get used to it. Maybe try brushing without the gel until they get used to that, then just use a tiny dab, etc. until you are using a pea sized amount. I brush Brody's teeth thoroughly once a week.


What toothbrush do you like Tracy? Our teeth look really good, but I would like to get them used to having their teeth brushed before it looks like I need to use a gel!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Mel's chi's said:


> What toothbrush do you like Tracy? Our teeth look really good, but I would like to get them used to having their teeth brushed before it looks like I need to use a gel!


I have a couple.... . I have a toddler sized one. I also have the smallest head for the ultrasonic oral B that I use on him. I do have to stretch his lips back to accomodate the brush but he is used to it and cooperative. Kristi (flippedstars) had a great tip... she keeps the dog toothbrushes in a cup with hydrogen peroxide. They stay clean and 'disinfected' and the dip in the hydrogen peroxide is really good for their oral care and especially their gums! So I brush with petzlife thoroughly and then I go over the teeth and gums once more with the toothbrush dipped in the hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mine hate it. Tough luck. I don't want bloody ouchy gums and teeth


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Bijoux believe it or not doesn't mind it at all. She just kinda of zones out, I think that's because I use to stick my finger's in there since she was a pup, that and the nummy treat she gets afterwards I think helps haha


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been sticking my fingers in their mouths periodically through the day.. Penny flops like a fish, Lion bites. This seems to be his solution to everything he doesn't like. He doesn't actually "bite" hard, but he sort of puts his mouth around my hand and makes lots of noise. I have been just continuing on like nothing is happening after saying NO when he bites... He did the same thing when I started grinding his nails, and then he got much better. 

I have also been rubbing the gel on their teeth with a Qtip and my finger. They should get used to the taste if I do it every day, right?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

we use the spray  dex hated it for weeks and ran away everytime...but now hes fine and licks it afterwards LOL


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Oh, the trials and tribulations of Chi's and their teeth!
I tried the water additive and Jerry threw up foam for an entire afternoon. 
He is going for a dental cleaning on Monday.


----------

